# Accuracy OTT vs TTF



## Gsurko (Mar 25, 2021)

First off you need to know that I'm a ultra noob. Been fooling around with my Scout XT, shooting at a telephone pole at about 30ft. I'm working on just basics and left and right vs elevation at this point.

whist experimenting with ott vs ttf I'm finding ttf shooting way left vs ott. I'm sure there must be a flaw in my form. Where do I start checking?


----------



## Tobor8Man (Nov 19, 2020)

I would stick with OTT for a bit. Also make sure that your bands are even, your pouch is centered and bands secured on the frame and are not at the end of their useful like.


----------



## cromag (Jan 17, 2021)

Right or correct hand  . Same with eye dominance. Assuming both are either correct or right it sounds like it would be an inconsistent anchor point issue


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

I really love my Scout XT and I switch it up every now and again. I draw to where its the most comfortable for me, which is 3/4 to full butterfly, then aim down the bands. Find your comfort zone, then shoot a group at a target. If you are pulling tight groups, then just adjust your aim point and practice, practice, practice


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

I just happened to come across this video from Nathan over at Simpleshot the other day. Might be part of the issue. I'm a newer shooter and I was doing the same. Best of luck! I enjoyed TTF and found it more accurate personally, until I got a finger hit. Back to OTT until I'm a little more practiced lol


----------



## Gsurko (Mar 25, 2021)

That could be what I'm doing. Thank you, I look at that issue.


----------



## cromag (Jan 17, 2021)

As a lefty with a RHH if I start experiencing a consistent miss it's usually to the left which is just the opposite of when shooting my bows where I will miss to the right by not holding the bow hand on target during the follow through. If you concentrate on that follow through until the ammo hits the target it should solve the problem if you are indeed "pushing" the shot.


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)




----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

I think that the question in the title of your thread implies what is says: accuracy of OTT over TTF. The fact that you shoot left or right with one of these is another problem and I think that you got your answers.

However, when accuracy of OTT vs TTF is in question in itself, I think that Bill Hayes showed (publicly, in his videos) that TTF is more accurate.

I showed the sane to myself, privately: yes, TTF is more accurate the OTT.

But, you know what - I do not care. For me shooting OTT in combination with a flip is simply more cool and I am ready to sacrifice accuracy for that coolness.

You know why? Because I will not live forever..

cheers,

jazz


----------



## Gsurko (Mar 25, 2021)

I'm not questioning if one is better then the other but why when I shoot ttf it goes left. I must be throwing my left arm but why wouldn't it be the same either way? I do seem to be getting better by concentrating on following through. Still don't understand why but still having fun learning. Isn't that what it's all about?


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

1. You need to try different slingshot designs... as many as possible... to see if the problem decreases or increases.

2. Pouch might be too large? Too small? Or too slippy?

3. Change the way you grip your slingshot. Try hammer, then pinch, then thumb (if the slingshot allows for it).

4. Try a slingshot with tubes instead of bands. Might fix the problem immediately.

5. Change hands. Usually right handed people have better results if they hold the slingshot in the left hand.

6. If still no clue, stick to whatever works better. In this case OTT. I do OTT because I use weird ammo and I don't want an accidental fork hit, dinging any of my slingshots. OTT is more fault tolerant.

Life is too short to figure out every mystery. Just go with the flow wherever the flow takes you. Hippies live longer.


----------

